# Arduino.cc Delivery Leadtime?



## Jase (19/4/17)

Good morning all,

Has anyone purchased items from Arduino.cc?

I need to order a new Mega 2560 board and am trying to gauge how long the delivery lead time is using DHL Global Mail Priority International. 

The general consensus seems to be anywhere from a few days to a few weeks. 

Tossing up whether to buy direct from Arduino or source a similar board from Jaycar. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## mr_wibble (19/4/17)

I use only clone/knockoff boards.

Although Arduino is an open design, so maybe "knockoff" is a bit harsh.

My favourite place to buy Arduino stuff from in Australia is Core Electronics.
I've been buying gear from them for years, and Graham does free activities for kids in the skool holidays etc.

But a "Freetronics" arduino clone from Jaycar will get you going straight away.

If you can wait 3 weeks, you could save some money buy purchasing from Aliexpress. 
But I would buy a few, as from some vendors the quality can be lacking - bought 2x once (years ago) and both had separate pins that just didn't work. But when you're only paying $5 a piece, you're still in front.


----------



## gezzanet (19/4/17)

+1 core electronics if you need it now or aliexpress for cheap and 4 week lead time


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

Thanks fellas.

I was looking at this from Jaycar 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## malt junkie (19/4/17)

you understand that the brauduino only needs the uno to run. The mega was used in the hope that further development could take place and the larger memory and extra pins would be handy for this, however this is now unlikely. So save a few bucks and get a UNO.

If you've been following the brauduino threads, I have built a new board using a different controller with Wifi connectivity and web front end. (will be testing over the coming weeks once all the parts get in) When I have hardware in hand I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

Should I be waiting for the wifi version Mike?


----------



## malt junkie (19/4/17)

Months from production on any decent scale.

Though I'm hoping it will be a direct bolt in replacement for Laels kit. I'm just deving it and testing, I'll then send it across to Lael, and he'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## Crakkers (19/4/17)

As far as delivery times go, DHL would have to be one of he quickest - usually within a week if you pay for their priority service.
The big advantage with them is that the delivery will be done by DHL all the way through, unlike some of the other so called express options. 
Some of the others may be express to Oz, but then Australia Post get their filthy mitts on it and it's game over - they'll deliver it when it suits them.


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

Grabbed a UNO board from Jaycar. Updated the firmware and am back on track. Sorted. Thanks for everyone's help. 

Just one thing that is amiss. The heat led is not working and on reflection I don't think it has ever worked. If you look at the led close up you can see a faint light. I thought it may have been the led itself but I swapped the colours and the red led works well in Pump led socket. 

Any suggestions on how to fix the issue?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## malt junkie (19/4/17)

In the pic of you board it looks like there's a nick in the line going from the LED to D8 that'd be why it ain't working.


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

Can that be fixed?


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

Would that nick cause the heater function to stop working as well MJ?


----------



## Jase (19/4/17)

I just had another look at the board and I think the nick was a speck of something that fell onto the board. I have taken another pic and the nick has disappeared. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## malt junkie (20/4/17)

The led is part of the circuit, if it doesn't light the circuit can't power the SSR.


----------



## Jase (20/4/17)

So does that mean the heater will not work?


----------



## Jase (20/4/17)

Jase said:


> I just had another look at the board and I think the nick was a speck of something that fell onto the board. I have taken another pic and the nick has disappeared. I'll post a pic of it tomorrow.


As you can see in this pic, the 'nick' is no longer there. (The darkened shadow over the board is just a shadow of my big head!!!! )





The heater function stopped working long before the issue with the board. 

I will reassemble the controller this weekend, I'm hoping that the heater function will work.



malt junkie said:


> The led is part of the circuit, if it doesn't light the circuit can't power the SSR.


Does this mean I need a new shield as well? The controller will be useless without the heater function.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## malt junkie (20/4/17)

Yep, you'll need to contact Lael to get it replaced. I can see from your earlier photos when the controller was powered, the heat circuit was not powering, you'll need to send him your board. I can't see any damage (though the bottom side also has traces) so may well be a manufacturing fault there have been one or two. I know Lael has been in and out of the country a lot over the last 12months so may need to be a little patient.


----------



## Jase (20/4/17)

Thanks Mike.


----------

